# Cramps and headaches 3dp5dt



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all, I am 3dp5dt and I've been have af type cramp and headaches I'm sure the last time I only had cramp towards the end and they were both bfn, I know everybody is different but I am hoping this is a sign of things working. Has anyone experienced this then gone on to have a BFP? 

Lou


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi there! 
In all my ivf cycles (6) I've had cramping throughout the 2ww. However this time was my first cycle with 5 day blasties and I have to say the cramping felt a bit different it was kind of lower down and it was definitely worse on days 4,5,6 & 7.  It has definitely eased off now, i'm 11dpt with 5 day blasts. It seems worse when i stand up too quick or have been standing around for too long. I have just got my first ever BFP. 

Not sure if that's any help to you but I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your time  

Evie xxxx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank u Evie and congratulations on ur BFP it's great to read the success stories and u defo deserve it looks like u have been thru a lot on this journey, yes that helps thanks I really hope the cramping is it all working And I have been exhausted too.

Lou x


----------

